# Esa ist auf den Koi gekommen ...



## esa (3. Aug. 2015)

Der Titel sagt es: Ich bin auf den Koi gekommen, quasi wie die Jungfrau zum Kinde.  

Ein Umzug war notwendig, und das neue Heim sollte grün und ruhig sein. Das Häuschen gefiel, ein Teich war auch dabei, wie nett.
 "Ach übrigens", sagte die Vermieterin, "da sind Koi drin."
Ich spähte in den Teich und sah - nichts. "OK", sagte ich. "Muss ich die füttern?"
"Nein, nein, die ernähren sich von alleine. Aber Sie können sie gerne füttern. Dann wird aus denen vielleicht noch was." Meine Vermieterin strahlte mich an. "Einen ganzen Eimer Koi hat mein Bekannter mir da reingekippt!"

Koi. Das sind doch diese schweineteuren japanischen Viecher? Na, hoffentlich würde ich da keine geldwerte zerstören. In den nächsten Tagen suchte ich den Teich immer mal wieder ab. Und dann sah ich sie, schüchtern unter ein Seerosenblatt gedrängt. Sie war reinweiß, hatte einen wunderschönen, langen Schwanz und etwas Goldglitzer auf dem Rücken. Ich schätzte sie auf 10 cm Länge.
"Ich habe Fee gesehen", sagte ich zum Mann.
"Wie bitte?" Mein Mann sah mich an, als würde ich fiebern.
"Sie ist so hübsch! Der Koi! Ich habe sie Fee getauft."
"Und woher weißt du, dass es eine "sie" ist?" 
"Das weiß ich eben."
Da war er wieder. Dieser ich-sag-jetzt-besser-nix-und-denk-mir-meinen-Teil-Blick.

Nach und nach entdeckte ich noch Max, Moritz, Vielfraß, Maria, Schneewittchen, Gelbauge und Fred. Und viele mehr. Ich denke, es sind etwa 30 sehr, sehr kleine Fische im Teich. Fred war bei den kleinsten, etwa zwei cm lang. Ich begann, sie zu füttern, und sie wuchsen. Vielfraß wuchs besonders schnell. 

Nach erstaunlich kurzer Zeit fingen die Fische an, mir aus der Hand zu fressen. Und sie kommen, wenn ich rufe. Streicheln darf ich sie auch. Keine Ahnung, wie ich das geschafft habe. Bin total platt. Ich meine, es handelt sich um Fische! 

Tja, und jetzt bin ich völlig vernarrt in die Kumpels und stolz wie Bolle, wenn Maria sich an meine Hand "kuschelt" oder der kleine schüchterne Fred (heute etwa 5 cm) der großen Fee (heute etwa 20 oder 25 cm) frech das Futter wegschnappt und habe Sorgen, wenn ich mal nicht da bin zum Füttern und nach dem rechten Sehen. 

Nur mit der Liebe kommen auch die Fragen: Der Teich hat weder Filter noch Luftbläschenmaschine. Muss ich da was machen, vor allem, wenn die Kumpels größer werden? Futtermaschine, für den Urlaub? Reicht der Teich von der Größe aus? Er ist etwa 4x3 Meter groß und ganz grob geschätzt 1,50 m tief. 

  

Koi-Grüße

Esa


----------



## troll20 (3. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Esa und herzlich Willkommen bei den Teickranken 

Hast du evtl. mehr Bilder von Teich und besonders den Fischlis.
Wie lange habt ihr den jetzt den Teich mit Fischen?
Auf den ersten Blick würde ich ja sagen das sind Goldfischlis.


LG René


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Aug. 2015)

esa schrieb:


> Ich denke, es sind etwa 30 sehr, sehr kleine Fische im Teich. .............................
> ...........................Nur mit der Liebe kommen auch die Fragen: Der Teich hat weder Filter noch Luftbläschenmaschine. Muss ich da was machen, vor allem, wenn die Kumpels größer werden? Futtermaschine, für den Urlaub? Reicht der Teich von der Größe aus? Er ist etwa 4x3 Meter groß und ganz grob geschätzt 1,50 m tief.


Ist der Teich mit steilen Wänden (4x4x1,5=18 m³) oder mit abfallenden Böschungen. Bei Böschungen überschlägt man grob (4x3x1,5)/3 = 6 m³

In dem Fall ist der Teich zu klein für 30 Koi. Du solltest Fee, Max, Moritz, Vielfraß, Maria, Schneewittchen, Gelbauge und Fred behalten und den Rest verschenken. Deine Koi können locker 30 Jahre alt werden und älter. Die werden ggf bis 60 cm groß. Schätze wenn du die so lange hast wirst du deinen Teich schon lange vergrößert haben. Wertvoll ist relativ. Derzeit gibt es Japankoi, welche besonderen optischen Standarte entsprechen...die werden hoch gehandelt. Im Normalfall kann man bei Eigenzuchten nicht erwarten das die Wertvoll werden. Wenn man Glück hat bekommt man für schöne Fische 1  - 2 Euro pro cm, zumeist aber eher nix und man muss froh sein wenn man sie gut unter bringt. Stelle doch mal ein paar Bilder von deinen Koi ein. Wenn die so zahm sind müsste es doch möglich sein ein paar schöne Bilder zu machen.

Filter werden die Koi bei einem so kleinen Teich wohl auf die Dauer brauchen. 
Luftbläschenmaschine  wohl eher nicht. Du kannst das Wasser vom Filter ja in den Teich plätschern lassen.
Futtermaschiene brauchen die nicht. Die können ohne Probleme 4 Wochen und Länger ungefüttert im Teich leben.

Von dem Bild könnten es auch Goldfische sein. Koi haben Barteln am Maul.


----------



## lotta (3. Aug. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Blick würde ich ja sagen das sind Goldfischlis.


Das war auch mein erster Gedanke

Herzlich Willkommen an Esa, auch von mir.
Weitere Fotos und Infos wären klasse.

Gruß Bine
Edit: Mit Totto überschnitten


----------



## Ansaj (4. Aug. 2015)

Hi Esa und alle Mitleser,

Jupp, habe auch gleich an Goldfische gedacht, als Fee mit einer langen Schwanzflosse beschrieben wurde (könnte natürlich auch ein Butterfly sein).
Und erst dann habe ich das Bild gesehen. Ganz klar Goldfische. Vielleicht hat sich der ein oder andere Koi hinein verirrt (glaube ich aber nicht).
Seit wann pflegst du die Fische denn?


> "Einen ganzen Eimer Koi hat mein Bekannter mir da reingekippt!"


 Eine tiergerechte Vermieterin hast du da nicht gerade. Gut, dass du dich der Fische annimmst. Ich befürchte allerdings, dass der Teich zu klein für Koi sein wird. Und auch wenn es wohl eher Goldis sind, wirst du nicht um eine Filterung herumkommen, wenn du weiterhin fütterst. Und 30 Goldfische als Erstbesatz auf so wenig Litern (wenn wir von 6-10 m³ ausgehen) ist auch ne ganze Menge. Ich befürchte auch, dass der Teich flacher ist. Oder habt ihr einen Stab hineingehalten?

Aber ich will deine Euphorie nicht schmälern. Fische sind toll und werden oft unterschätzt. Also schön, dass sie dir Freude bereiten.

LG
Ansaj

Übrigens: auch Goldfische werden ziemlich zahm, das ist also kein Ausschlusskriterium für Goldis. Meine Goldis konnte ich auch per Hand füttern und streicheln. Mittlerweile sind die Koi aber so groß, dass sie keinen anderen Fisch in meine Nähe lassen


----------



## esa (4. Aug. 2015)

Guten Morgen,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten! Ich bin auf dem Sprung, daher nur ganz kurz: Ich bin total auf Koi eingeschossen, und nun sind es vielleicht keine?! Na, Goldfische sind auch nett.  Ich versuche mal, bessere Fotos zu machen. Auf eure Fragen gehe ich dann noch konkret ein.

Viele Grüße

Esa


----------



## krallowa (4. Aug. 2015)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen,

zum ersten: schön das du Spaß an den Fischen und am Teich an sich hast.
zum zweiten: Mach Platz im Teich und das möglichst schnell, nimm alle Fische raus die du nicht unbedingt behalten möchtest.
zum dritten. Überlege genau wie du weiter vorgehst, nicht zu schnell Pumpen, Filter, oder sonstiges kaufen, sonst kaufst du alles mind. 2mal
zum vierten: Denk über eine Erweiterung nach (wenn genug Platz), 6 bis 8 m³ hört sich viel an, aber bei, ich habe mal die Namen gezählt, 8 (ich hoffe für dich) Kois wird es sehr schnell sehr knapp mit der Wassermenge.
Ein Frage zum Schluss, seit wann sind die Fische in deinem Teich?
Ein paar Fotos von Teich und Fischen wäre noch sehr schön.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Ansaj (4. Aug. 2015)

Hi Ralf,
Esa sprach von circa 30 Fischen. Auf dem Bild habe ich schon 26 gezählt. 
Eine Erweiterung wäre natürlich sinnvoll, allerdings habe ich es so verstanden, dass Esa dort zur Miete wohnt. Stimmt das?
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## krallowa (4. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Ansaj,

30 stimmt schon, aber 8 hat sie einen Namen verpasst.
Daher gehe ich davon aus das zumindest die 22 anderen aus dem Teich kommen.
Miete heißt ja nicht, das man nichts verändern darf und wenn der Vermieter es als Verbesserung ansieht ist vielleicht ein Zuschuss drin .
Oder alle Fische raus und nur 2-3 "echte" Kois.


----------



## der_odo (4. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Esa,
Koi erkennt man an den Barteln. Bei der Fischgröße müsste man schon welche erkennen können...

Desweiteren empfehle ich dir ein gutes Teichbuch zu kaufen und dies durchzulesen. Gerade Koi (aber auch Goldfische), die zugefüttert werden, haben einen Pflegeanspruch gegenüber einem Naturteich mit vielen Pflanzen, entsprechend wenig und kleinen Fischen und ohne Zufütterung.

Es kann ganz schnell gehen und das Wasser wird mit Nitrit und Ammoniak angereichert. Dann können die Fische binnen weniger Tage qualvoll sterben.
Neben einem Buch kannst du auch ein wenig im Internet und hier im Forum stöbern, um schon einmal ein Basiswissen anzueignen.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/mein-erster-teich-basiswissen-für-einsteiger.24378/

Fotos, wie Ralf schon geschrieben hat, wären auf jeden Fall hilfreich weitere Tipps zu geben....


----------



## esa (4. Aug. 2015)

Wow, so viele Antworten! Danke!

Zu euren Fragen:

Wir haben die Fische seit einem Jahr. Wie alt sie sind, weiß ich nicht. Ich schätze, sie sind unterschiedlich alt, weil sie unterschiedlich groß sind.

Barteln haben meine "Koi" (Goldfische?  )nicht. Glaube ich. Fotos versuche ich gleich hochzuladen.

Die genaue Größe des Teichs weiß ich nicht. Einen Stab reinhalten, um die Tiefe konkret zu messen, ist eine gute Idee. Ich versuche auch hier gleich, euch Fotos zu zeigen.

Ja, wir wohnen zur Miete. Ich kann daher nicht selbst entscheiden, ob ein paar Koi (oder sonstige Fische  ) wegkommen oder ob der Teich vergrößert wird. Viel Platz für eine Teichvergrößerung ist jedenfalls nicht da. Aber wenn es Goldfische sind, brauchen die ja nicht so viel Platz wie Koi? Das wäre ja gut.

"Echte" Koi  reinzusetzen fände ich sogar sehr spannend. Aber hei, ich hänge an Fee und Co. 

Eure Infos und den Link habe ich alle gelesen, vielen Dank!!

Es folgen (wenn's klappt) nun Fotos.


----------



## esa (4. Aug. 2015)

Fee:
    
Fred:
    
Vielfraß:


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Aug. 2015)

Goldfische.


----------



## esa (4. Aug. 2015)

Der Teich:
      
Es ist noch verhältnismäßig viel Wasser unter den Holzplanken, also mehr Teich, als man sieht.


----------



## Patrick K (4. Aug. 2015)

Hallo esa

mmmh ich seh keine KOI

salve Patrick


----------



## esa (4. Aug. 2015)

Goldfische, also wirklich?! 
Tja.
Dann eben Goldfische.


----------



## esa (4. Aug. 2015)

So, das gehe ich jetzt mal verarbeiten. Keine Koi. 
Gute Nacht!


----------



## Patrick K (4. Aug. 2015)

Hallo 
sind ja ein paar schöne dabei ,nur füttere ja nicht, sonst werden aus 30Stk. in zwei Jahren 500Stk.

salve Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Aug. 2015)

Die Teichränder scheinen ziemlich steil. Somit werden es wohl mehr als 6m³ sein. Ist auch ziemlich Klar das Wasser, so passt das schon. Könnten nächstes Jahr aber auch einige Fische mehr sein. Die Goldis vermehren sich ziemlich.


----------



## Ansaj (4. Aug. 2015)

Hi Esa,

schöne Goldfische hast du da. Das sind Kometen-Goldfische (normaler Körperbau mit verlängerten Flossen), die rot-weißen nennen sich Sarasa (Fred). Du hast da  auch junge schwarze Goldfische bei, die sich noch zu Orange färben werden und einige Goldfische werden später weiß (Vielfraß färbt sich gerade weiß), wie du ja siehst. Das nur als Informationen zu den Goldis 

Bitte keine Koi einsetzten, dafür ist der Teich definitiv zu klein. Für Goldfische geht das gerade noch so (obwohl der Teich mir kleiner als 6m³ vorkommt, aber ich kann das schlecht einschätzen). Aber ich würde wirklich welche abgeben und nur so 8-10 Stück behalten. Die vermehren sich eh wieder. Deswegen hat der Freund der Vermieterin auch mal eben so einen Eimer Goldfische in den Teich gekippt. Die waren ihm selber über.
Und wenn du frühzeitig und alle paar Jahre Fische abgibst, kommt es erst gar nicht zu einer Überpopulation (, die du meiner Meinung nach jetzt schon hast). Und du kannst dir ja mal Gedanken über eine Filterung machen (besonders wenn du weiterhin füttern willst). Und Teilwasserwechsel, sowie Wassertests solltest du auch machen.
Das nur als liebgemeinte Tipps.

Ach ja, was fütterst du denn? Nimm lieber keine Teichsticks oder Flocken, die belasten das Wasser stark, sondern Granulat. Du kannst auch __ Würmer, kleine __ Schnecken und Maden sammeln oder Mückenlarven, Dapnien und Co aus der Regentonne. Oder mal Brokkoli, Gurke, Paprika etc. Bei der Fischhaltung gibt es viel um sich einzulesen. Oder du fragst uns 

Und nun weiterhin viel Spaß mit den Fischen.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## esa (5. Aug. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ja, die Teichränder finde ich auch eher steil, der ist auch recht tief, wie ich finde. Ich messe das aber nochmal genau aus.

Mehr Fische brauche ich auf keinen Fall - aber mit dem Füttern kann ich jetzt auch nicht aufhören. Die gucken immer so verhungert-bettelnd und recken ihre Mäuler aus dem Wasser, das bringe ich nicht übers Herz.

Ich füttere Teichsticks. Und weil ich dachte, es seien Koi (die Wassermelone lieben), haben sie auch schon Wassermelone verputzt. In ganz, ganz kleine mundgerechte Stücke geschnitten. (Riesen Aufwand.  ) Ich glaube, es hat ihnen geschmeckt und hoffe nachträglich, dass das auch für Goldfische OK war. Der Madensammler bin ich eher nicht. Gemüse können die Fische gerne von uns abhaben! Muss ich den Brokkoli vorher kochen? Gurke und Paprika gibt es bestimmt roh?

Fische abgeben - da muss ich noch drüber nachdenken. Ich müsste ja selektieren ... 

Könnt ihr mir ein Buch über Goldfischhaltung empfehlen? Euch frage ich natürlich auch sehr gerne!
Über Filterung etc. werde ich nachdenken. Ich will auf keinen Fall, dass die Kumpels leiden müssen.

Danke Ansaj für die Fischbestimmung! Fred ist ein Sarasa? Der Hübsche! 
Ja, Vielfraß verfärbt sich, und Max auch. Schade fast, denn die beiden waren auch so rot-weiß wie Fred.
Ach, und Gelbauge ist dann wohl ein Jungfisch, der sich langsam gelb (oder orange) färbt. 

Danke nochmal an alle. 

Liebe Grüße

Esa


----------



## bergi (5. Aug. 2015)

Hi Esa, 
Goldfische kann man ja in einem Teich dieser Größe und Bauart sehr gut halten, auch ohne jegliche Technik. Voraussetzung ist, dass man nicht füttert. Wahrscheinlich haben auch die Vorbesitzer nicht gefüttert, und trotzdem ist so ein ganz nettes Grüppchen Fische zusammengekommen, nur auf Grundlage der "Eigenproduktivität" des Teichs an Algen, Plankton, Pollen etc.. 
Ich würde daher die Fütterung sofort ganz einstellen, und vielleicht mal in ein paar Wochen (da besteht noch ganz lange keine Gefahr für die Gesundheit der Fische) einen Fisch rausfangen und in einem Glasgefäß von der Seite anschauen/fotografieren. Das dämpft dann die Sorge, dass die Tierchen (ver-)hungern könnten, weil man den Ernährungszustand bei so einem Seitblick gut einschätzen kann. 
Wenn sie tatsächlich anfangen sollten, mager auszusehen, würde ich mich nach einem passenden Raubfisch umsehen, der zumindest die kleineren Goldis verzehrt; es wird dir nämlich kaum gelingen, sie zu verkaufen, und aussetzen ist streng untersagt und verantwortungslos. 
Ansonsten scheint der Teich auf den Fotos ev. Wasser an die Umgebung zu verlieren (mangels Kapillarsperre)... füllst du häufiger nach?
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## esa (7. Aug. 2015)

Hallo bergi,

wie gesagt, Fütterung einstellen möchte ich jetzt nicht. Ich kann allerdings die Fütterung reduzieren. Gut zu wissen, dass die Kumpels nicht jeden Tag Futter brauchen. Das ist auch für mich entspannter.

Einen Raubfisch setze ich AUF KEINEN FALL in den Teich. Hast du das Foto von Fred gesehen?!

Kann und darf man eigentlich Laich abschöpfen und entsorgen? Dieses Jahr habe ich zwar keinen entdeckt, so dass ich aktuell denke, dass kein Nachwuchs kommt.

Ja, ich fülle häufig Wasser nach bzw. läuft das Regenwasser vom Hausdach in den Teich. Meinst du, dass die Pflanzen Wasser aus dem Teich ziehen? Kann ich da nachträglich etwas dagegen tun? 

Viele Grüße

Esa


----------



## jule (7. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Esa, 

das __ Efeu säuft ganz schön und man unterschätzt wie viel Wasser da weg kommt. Ich habe auch sehr viel zurück geschnitten und achte nun darauf, dass keine Triebe mehr ins Wasser wachsen (da bilden sich ganz schnell gaaaanz viele Wurzeln die Wasser ziehen) du kannst mal in meinen Bildern schauen, da sieht man den Teich vor dem Beschnitt und danach und auch die Wurzeln am Efeu habe ich auf einem der Bilder festgehalten. Ich habe mich mit einer Gartenschere dran gemacht und wirklich alles weg geschnitten was direkt am Wasser war! 

Viel Spass weiterhin mit den Fischen


----------



## der_odo (7. Aug. 2015)

Moin Esa,
In einem eingefahrenen Teich gibt es eigentlich genug Futter für Goldfische, gerade, wenn der Goldfischteich so groß ist.
Ein Kumpel hat einen 3.000l Teich mit Goldfischen und hat noch nie gefüttert.
Wenn du unbedingt füttern willst, brauchst du eine Filteranlage, um das überschüssig, verwertete Futter abzubauen.
Gib einmal Nitrit und Ammoniak+ Teich ein und lese doch ein bisschen durch.
Diese Parameter sind Fischgifte und steigen bei Zufüterung rasant an. Den einen Tag fangen die Fische an zu japsen, am nächsten Tag sterben schon die ersten.
Fütterung+Filter ohne Geburtenkontrolle heißt Zuwachsexplosion. Es werden sehr viele Nachzuchten gezeugt und durch den Futterüberschuss durchkommen. Dann hast du binnen weniger Jahre hunderte! Goldfische im Teich und diese wird man auch nicht mehr los, wenn man den ganzen Landkreis versorgt hat...
Klar hört sich Geburtenkontrolle und Raubfisch erst einmal fies an, aber Goldfische legen mehrere 1.000 Eier, da müssen halt 95% Verluste entstehen, leider.
Bitte berücksichtige diese Punkte bei deinen Entscheidungen. Zu Tierschutz oder verantwortungsvolle Tierhaltung gehört auch Geburtenkontrolle. ...


----------



## Ansaj (7. Aug. 2015)

Hi Esa,
Stefan meinte mit Raubfisch sicherlich keinen __ Hecht oder so, sondern etwa einen Sonnenbarsch, der die ganz kleinen Fischlarven frisst. Aber selbst mit Sonnenbarsch werden sicherlich noch ettliche Jungfische durchkommen. Bitte unterschätze die Massenvermehrung der Goldfische nicht. Auch wenn du keinen Laich findest, es ist garantiert welcher da
Gruß 
Ansaj


----------



## Ansaj (7. Aug. 2015)

Nachtrag:
den Laich absammeln, wenn du ihn findest könntest du schon. Aber das wird kaum Erfolg haben. Die Eier kleben einzeln an Pflanzen. Da musst du jedes Ei einzeln absammeln oder die Pflanze entsorgen. Du könntest Laichbürsten kaufen und immer auswechseln. Aber auch so wirst du nicht allen Laich erwischen. 
Noch ein Beispiel für die Goldfischvermehrung: Ich habe vor zwei Jahren alle Fische herausgeholt und 100 Goldfische verschenkt! 40 sind zurück in den Teich gewandert - zu viele im Nachhinein. Denn jetzt sind es bestimmt wieder insgesamt 100 Fische.  Bei mir kriegen nur die Koi direkt Futter, die größeren Goldfische ergattern sich natürlich immer was, aber die Jüngsten kommen gar nicht zum Füttern. Ich sehe sogar, wie meine Goldis den frischen Laich fressen. Und dennoch habe ich immer sehr viel Nachwuchs. Wenn ich den Bestand nicht regelmäßig regulieren würde, wäre der Teich schon voll. Und nun überlege mal, wie groß mein Teich in Vergleich zu deinem ist. 

Natürlich ist es blöd, wenn der __ Efeu Wasser zieht, aber einfach nur Auffüllen ersetzt keinen Teilwasserwechsel. 

Also so würde ich an deiner Stelle vorgehen:
Regelmäßige Teilwasserwechsel und Überprüfung der Wasserwerte (besonders NH4 und NO2) mit Tröpfchentest oder in der Zoohandlung
Wenn du füttern willst:
- hochwertiges Futter, dass das Wasser weniger belastet
- Installation einer geeigneten Filteranlage
- Herausfangen und Verschenken von min. 2/3 der Fische
- event. Hinzusetzen eines Sonnenbarsches (oder 2 Gleichgeschlechtliche) oder alle paar Jahre den Besatz durch Herausfangen kontrollieren.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## meinereiner (7. Aug. 2015)

Ansaj schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es blöd, wenn der __ Efeu Wasser zieht, aber einfach nur Auffüllen ersetzt keinen Teilwasserwechsel.



Nun, da würde ich sagen, wenn das Wasser durch Kapillarwirkung verloren geht, und ich den Teich wieder auffülle, dann ist das schon ein Teilwasserwechsel.
Und so wie ich das mit dem Teich sehe, geht durch Kapillarwirkung sehr viel verloren.
Bei Wasser, das alleine durch Verdunstung entweicht, da ist dass etwas anderes, da bleiben die Schadstoffe im Teichwasser zurück.
Bei mir z.B. entsteht mein Wasserverlust durch meinen Abschäumer. Das Wasser nehme ich zum Gießen, und das Frischwasser kommt in den Teich.
Und momentan sind das am Tag wahrscheinlich schon so 100 Liter oder mehr.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## esa (7. Aug. 2015)

Ich bin noch in der Nachdenk-Phase. 

Laich abfischen möchte ich unter diesen Umständen nicht. 

Vergiften möchte ich die Kumpels natürlich nicht. Dann muss wohl ein Filter her. Welcher ist denn hier empfehlenswert? Anderes Fischfutter ist grundsätzlich OK - allerdings würde ich das vorhandene gerne noch vorher aufbrauchen. Auf jeden Fall werden die Kumpels erst mal auf Diät gesetzt, so üppig wie bisher ist nicht mehr.

Der Sonnenbarsch ist eigentlich auch ganz hübsch! Anscheinend wird er etwa 15 cm groß. Bis zu welcher Größer verspeist er Kumpels? Bestimmt schafft er nicht mehr als 7 cm Fisch, oder? (Ich denke an Fred!)

Einen Wasserwechsel habe ich noch nie gemacht, nur aufgefüllt wie eine Blöde. (Fred schwimmt gerne im Flachbereich, und der ist eben schnell leer.) Den __ Efeu hatte ich sogar schon mal zurückgeschnitten, aus optischen Gründen, aber wohl noch nicht genug. Danke für den Tipp! Die Idee, Teichwasser zum Gießen zu nehmen, finde ich gut.

Ich denk dann mal weiter. Danke für alle Tipps und Hinweise! Sehr informativ bei euch.


----------



## bergi (7. Aug. 2015)

esa schrieb:


> Meinst du, dass die Pflanzen Wasser aus dem Teich ziehen? Kann ich da nachträglich etwas dagegen tun?


Hi Esa,
auf deinen Fotos scheint es mir keine Kapillarsperre zu geben - schau doch mal nach, wie/wo die Folienkante verläuft (ev. Foto?). Es passiert in der Praxis sehr oft, dass diese Kante über die Zeit in den Boden getrampelt wird, überwächst etc., und dann verliert der Teich natürlich ungebremst Wasser an die Umgebung.
Wenn du die Kante wieder freigelegt und gesichert hast, wirst du viel weniger Wasser nachfüllen müssen.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Aug. 2015)

Lese zum Thema Teichrandausbildung.

Da zum Beispiel
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/die-saugsperre-oder-kapillarsperre.1017/

Unter Fachbeiträge findest du noch einige Beispiele zur Teichrandausbildung.

Wenn dich das nachfüllen nicht stört dann ist das auch nicht schlecht.....die Pflanzen ziehen mit dem Wasser die Nährstoffe mit aus dem Wasser. Wenig Algenbildung und dein Futter wird auch den Teich nicht vergiften.


----------

